# Win "Scoring Mallets" by Handheld Sound with The Samplecast - winner announced on friday



## reutunes (Mar 14, 2016)

This week's competition:

Just subscribe to The Samplecast YouTube show / podcast and you could win a copy of Scoring Mallets by www.handheldsound.com (featured on the show this week). Winner announced on Friday - good luck x

Subscribe here: http://www.thesamplecast.com/ (www.thesamplecast.com)


----------



## Ethos (Mar 14, 2016)

I could use some new marimba samples! How will we know if we've won?


----------



## reutunes (Mar 15, 2016)

Ethos said:


> I could use some new marimba samples! How will we know if we've won?


If you follow me "Reuben Cornell" on facebook I normally announce it on there - but I'll also put a message on VI soon after x


----------



## reutunes (Mar 19, 2016)

Just a heads-up that I'm still trying to reach this week's winner. I'll post here as soon as I have a confirmation.


----------



## ag75 (Apr 4, 2016)

Who won?


----------



## reutunes (Apr 5, 2016)

ag75 said:


> Who won?


I am still trying to contact this winner - if I have no luck in the next couple of weeks I will pick another person.


----------

